# Pain relief/arthritis cream copy



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

My sister asked me if I could try and replicate a cream that's popular here in Oz for pain relief and arthritis called Painaway.  I figured why not?  At the very least we'd have a lovely moisturizing cream.  

 She uses copious amounts of the goop and at around $20 for 70grams she wanted a cheaper option.  She loves the stuff, swears by it. I've tried it and thought it was a lovely herbal cream but I'm the sceptic from hell.

 So I checked out the ingredients. Did some maths. Tossed the calculator across the room because I suck at maths. Re-did my maths. Had 2 family members check my maths. Realised that suckage at maths is a genetic trait so had a non family member fix and finalise all the maths. 

 Made some **** cream.

 The arthritis and sports pain relief cream had the same active ingredients listed.  I upped the emu oil because they used it at 2%*coughs bad math*. I went for 10%.  Again, I figure I might as well end up with a snazzy moisturizer out of this.  

 To get the arnica in the cream that was listed I made a strong vegetable glycerine tincture.  They also include rosemary and sandalwood. The other ingredients are fairly standard for cream.   Basically used what I have on hand so it's a different base to the real stuff. So if it doesn't work for pain I guess I can blame that.

 The emu oil made for a nice thick cream which goes a long way.  Got a bunch of folks trying it so will get feedback over the next week.  I'm going to attack the 1st person I see in the household with a bruise and put cream on half the bruise and test the arnica lol.  I swear I will not give a bruise on purpose. Genetics will again come into play without keeping me waiting and one of us will walk into a shut door or trip over an invisible edge or something momentarily. We have both a lack of skill with math and poor coordination on tap.

 I'm not making these trying to sell them btw,  we're just a bunch of cheapos. Each pot cost me $4.35 (including the pot) and they hold 100g.  Bargain.  Now I'll shimmy back to the world of soap making.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol! I love your posts Derpina! I'd like to know how your cream works out. I'm a great one for getting bruises (and breaking my little toes) because I don't look where I'm going- you can try your cream out on me 
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## Relle (Feb 25, 2014)

That is expensive stuff and it looks like the main percentage of the cost would be for marketing.
 Emu oil looks like to be the carrier oil, then the next highest % is Rosemary, then Arnica. So Rosemary helps with the pain of arthritis, rheumatism and muscular pain and the arnica for the bruising.

 Might have to give it a go and make some. I love Arnica for bruising, it's always in the cupboard, so might have to get some Rosemary and go wrangle an emu :-D.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll keep you posted AnnaMarie:grin:.  Ouch, your poor toes.  My Hubby does the broken toe thing, walking into furniture all the time. I've never broken a bone yet so having put that down officially in text now I should break one any ole second. So far no accidents or pain reported in the household so I haven't been able to test it.  I may have scared everyone off though by pouncing on them as they came home to ask if they had any pain while wearing disposable gloves and holding an unmarked mysterious white pot. 

 *Relle - Yeah, I figured the ingredients made it look worth a try.  It smells awesome but I'm partial to the smell of rosemary.  There is also a spray they make which has eucalyptus in it too.  If you wrangle that emu and make some let us know how it goes.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 25, 2014)

Cool project, Derpina! Is this stuff what you're trying to dupe? http://www.painaway.com.au/  I figure with the Aussie flag it probably is, but just want to doublecheck.


----------



## KatieNK (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to try and make these for myself. I have a bad S.I. joint and it causes pain and inflammation. It has come and gone since I was about 25. Around 30, it never went away and I have been in pain every day for almost a year and a half. Well recently I began using powdered collagen (from Great Lakes Gelatin company) and it has been an absolute MIRACLE! My pain quickly disappeared and has been gone for a few months now. If I forget to drink it (I put it in tea, you don't even taste it), I really feel it. Both my parents and my grandma now drink it and my uncle gives it to his old arthritic dog. The stuff is amazing! Its also really good for your skin, hair, nails and even helps smooth out cellulite  By the way, the reason I use this company is because the collagen is from 100% pastured, grass-fed cows. I'm not affiliated with them, I just like to pass this info on because I know it would help a lot of people.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 25, 2014)

KatieNK,

Do you know how your uncle feeds the gelatin to the dog? I'd like to try that with my very old kitty. My very old....picky....kitty who spits out her medicine no matter how hard I hide it!! She can eat every scrap of treat that clings to the hidden tablet but leave the med untouched. 

She's a very sweet, affectionate cat but more stubborn than a mule!


----------



## Lin (Feb 25, 2014)

I recommend peppermint EO for pain, both joints and muscular. It works as a natural muscle relaxer.


----------



## Jencat (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm interested to hear how your pain cream turns out.  It seems like either DH or I are always in pain from something and I swear I bruise if you look at me wrong.

Katie - Thanks for the hint about the powdered collagen!  I should give that a try for pain and because my nails are so bendy that I can't grow them long.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> Cool project, Derpina! Is this stuff what you're trying to dupe? http://www.painaway.com.au/ I figure with the Aussie flag it probably is, but just want to doublecheck.


 
 Yep, that's the one.



KatieNK said:


> I'm going to try and make these for myself. I have a bad S.I. joint and it causes pain and inflammation. It has come and gone since I was about 25. Around 30, it never went away and I have been in pain every day for almost a year and a half. Well recently I began using powdered collagen (from Great Lakes Gelatin company) and it has been an absolute MIRACLE! My pain quickly disappeared and has been gone for a few months now. If I forget to drink it (I put it in tea, you don't even taste it), I really feel it. Both my parents and my grandma now drink it and my uncle gives it to his old arthritic dog. The stuff is amazing! Its also really good for your skin, hair, nails and even helps smooth out cellulite  By the way, the reason I use this company is because the collagen is from 100% pastured, grass-fed cows. I'm not affiliated with them, I just like to pass this info on because I know it would help a lot of people.



 That stuff sounds good! I think my knees would like it, thanks for that!



Lin said:


> I recommend peppermint EO for pain, both joints and muscular. It works as a natural muscle relaxer.



 That could be a good swap out for one of the EO's in the cream :think:.  Plus it would smell awesome for those that hate the smell of rosemary.



Jencat said:


> I'm interested to hear how your pain cream turns out. It seems like either DH or I are always in pain from something and I swear I bruise if you look at me wrong.



 Well early reports are good for pain relief (no bruises to test on yet).  One tester used it on his daughter who was complaining her arm hurt. She stopped complaining after and hasn't since but kids will do that lol. 

 My sister used it on her sore feet last night and loved it. Said it gave her instant relief.  That could have been because her hubby was rubbing cream into her feet though while she was relaxing on her lounge watching TV, sipping coffee and nibbling a chocolate. 

 I tried it on my lower back and got instant relief. Which made me so suspicious. My brain is screaming placebo effect at me.

 So I made a decision last night.  I'm going to make a placebo batch and send some of those out into the wild as well as a few more of the real batch.  Then I shall feel better when I get feedback. Not sure how I can trick myself with a placebo jar and trial this on myself. Maybe leave 2 unlabelled jars, one with just a black dot on the bottom. Use a random jar each time, write down the results, then check for a dot. Will have to get the kids to shuffle the jars for me each time. I'll work it out :think:


----------



## Relle (Feb 25, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing about the placebo effect, but either way if it's your brain telling you the cream works even if its not the right one, that's OK. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## KatieNK (Feb 25, 2014)

Jencat, I recommended the collagen to my mom because her nails are really brittle but she read it takes a year for your your nails to get healthy again, I dont know if that is true but she is trying it! Her hip pain is already better. 

lenarenee, he just sprinkles it on his food and mixes it in. It comes powdered, in a canister. 

Lin, I use peppermint EO in my massage oil that I make (and then make DH rub my back with lol), it does feel good but it was never gave permanent relief, just a temporary quick fix. The collagen has been so wonderful, its really weird to wake up not in pain anymore!


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 25, 2014)

I once had in incident while working on a container ship involving my back blown out due to sciatica, an insane Russian captain, and a tube of ointment written all in German with a bee on the label. He found me gimping about, pinned me down and rubbed it into me. Damned if I wasn't better in the morning. Always wondered what was in it.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 25, 2014)

Peppermint, camphor, ginger, clove , rosemary arnika  infused olive oil (olive oil is a genius for arthritis) that is kind of mine salve for arthritis, helps also for nerve pressure pain, for my bulging disks in lower back, for knee pain ) I got all kind of pain.  Ladies if you have any idea what is good for it , give me some info,
Do not forget boswellia )

I am drinking the gelatin for over a month and the result are short of miracle, incredible,


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

Relle said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the placebo effect, but either way if it's your brain telling you the cream works even if its not the right one, that's OK. Let us know how it works out.



 Will do. 



Seawolfe said:


> I once had in incident while working on a container ship involving my back blown out due to sciatica, an insane Russian captain, and a tube of ointment written all in German with a bee on the label. He found me gimping about, pinned me down and rubbed it into me. Damned if I wasn't better in the morning. Always wondered what was in it.



 Maybe it was shock that cured you. I mean :Kitten Love:



Dahila said:


> Peppermint, camphor, ginger, clove , rosemary arnika infused olive oil (olive oil is a genius for arthritis) that is kind of mine salve for arthritis, helps also for nerve pressure pain, for my bulging disks in lower back, for knee pain ) I got all kind of pain. Ladies if you have any idea what is good for it , give me some info,
> Do not forget boswellia )
> 
> I am drinking the gelatin for over a month and the result are short of miracle, incredible,



 I had to Google boswellia. Never heard of it before.  Very interesting!


----------



## Lin (Feb 26, 2014)

Unfortunately I have chronic pain due to a genetic disorder, so permanent relief from pain isn't something I'm familiar with! But at one time or another I think I've tried everything. What works for one problem doesn't necessarily work for another, and of course what works for one person with one problem doesn't work for the next with the same problem


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

Lin said:


> Unfortunately I have chronic pain due to a genetic disorder, so permanent relief from pain isn't something I'm familiar with! But at one time or another I think I've tried everything. What works for one problem doesn't necessarily work for another, and of course what works for one person with one problem doesn't work for the next with the same problem



That's so true. Plus sometimes you find something that works but then your body gets used to it and it doesn't work for you anymore :x


----------



## seven (Feb 26, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> That's so true. Plus sometimes you find something that works _*but then your body gets used to it and it doesn't work for you anymore*_ :x



very true. this applies esp to skincare for me. i've swapped dermatologists a few times already. once it worked so great, but then after a year, my skin stopped responding. it's like i'm immune to the creams who used to work for me. i hate my face at the moment, nothing seems to work!

btw, that is awesome about the cream derpina! never made creams/lotions before. i do have some emu oil that i got while i was in oz. a very small bottle. not cheap that one, grrrr...


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

seven said:


> very true. this applies esp to skincare for me. i've swapped dermatologists a few times already. once it worked so great, but then after a year, my skin stopped responding. it's like i'm immune to the creams who used to work for me. i hate my face at the moment, nothing seems to work!
> 
> btw, that is awesome about the cream derpina! never made creams/lotions before. i do have some emu oil that i got while i was in oz. a very small bottle. not cheap that one, grrrr...



You should give it a shot!  Use up the expensive emu oil.  I have a basic cream recipe you can use. I bet you already have the ingredients. You could make it standing on your head.  I make a batch of cream or body butter a few times a year and manage to supply all my friends and family.  So much cheaper and really nice stuff.  

 *I made the placebo batch and selected my victims yesterday.  The chosen ones are all smaller then me naturally because I might cop a few whacks when they find out.  Of course I'll have the cream to rub on my bruises, so all cool.


----------



## Relle (Feb 26, 2014)

Didn't wrangle an emu but at $60 for 500ml, that's an expensive oil, so not going to buy that.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 26, 2014)

Relle said:


> Didn't wrangle an emu but at $60 for 500ml, that's an expensive oil, so not going to buy that.



That's what I paid for it.  Cheapest I could find it for without buying a barrel.  I only used 80g in a 700g batch and the rest of the oil was mac oil.  Just too dear as you say.  Painaway uses way less in theirs so I figured it was still ok.  Actually they use so little I wonder if it could be dispensed with altogether.


----------



## Lin (Feb 26, 2014)

They probably only use the emu oil to jack up the price with label appeal.


----------



## soapballs (Feb 26, 2014)

EMU Oil is used in many pain rubs since the oils allows the other components to mm lets say ride along with it as the EMU oil is be more easily absorbed into the skin goes to a much more deeper level than any of the other additives such as lets say peppermint eo can go alone.

Does that make sense? Emu oil is amazing for Eczema problems. I was lucky to buy some years ago and before it became well known and so expensive. Wish it was still good and I had it. I also find it to work very well in lotions that are formulated for pain and I did lots of research on Emu oil in the past and its pretty remarkable what it can do and how different it is to other components you can add to something. 

I myself suffer from chronic pain and a few things and am on Dialudid to help control my pain and it alone does not do much but take the edge off. So I know pain and this is where a lot of my issues with chemicals come from. Synthetic things aggravate my pain in many ways. Peppermint is a great EO as a quick fix for many aliments though and I always stand behind natural things as myself I have tried about all the prescriptions and snake oils that were out there and still come back to the true and tried natural things. Although being in my mid-30's and having pain since I was a child helps me deal too :-| 

Hugs
Misty

Have you tried WSP for Emu oils? That is where I use to get mine but this was like a decade ago when my son was a little one...oh where do those days go....


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 26, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> So I checked out the ingredients. Did some maths. Tossed the calculator across the room because I suck at maths. Re-did my maths. Had 2 family members check my maths. Realised that suckage at maths is a genetic trait so had a non family member fix and finalise all the maths.
> 
> Made some **** cream.



Oh my gosh derpina, i think you are my long lost sibling. And you crack me up. this oils sounds very interesting, i will have to look it up as well, my hubby has a bad back (herniated disk) and even though the oil that i make works well for us both, it always helps to keep looking!



KatieNK said:


> Well recently I began using powdered collagen (from Great Lakes Gelatin company)



i am going to have to look this up! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 27, 2014)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> Oh my gosh derpina, i think you are my long lost sibling. And you crack me up. this oils sounds very interesting, i will have to look it up as well, my hubby has a bad back (herniated disk) and even though the oil that i make works well for us both, it always helps to keep looking!



LOL sista suds, most people would fear a genetic link with me.  There was this one time Dad took us to the beach when I was a kid in his 10+ year old board shorts, and they fell off in the surf and I was quite sure at that time I was adopted, so hey, you never know. 

 If you want my bad math/formula/computations of doom/recipe you're most welcome to it.  You could play around with the recipe and change it to use what you have.  I'm thinking ostrich oil would easily be just as good if not better (emu is easier and cheaper in Oz so it's my hand puppet flightless bird of choice). <-----offer open to all. I make it sound so good bwhahaha.



soapballs said:


> EMU Oil is used in many pain rubs since the oils allows the other components to mm lets say ride along with it as the EMU oil is be more easily absorbed into the skin goes to a much more deeper level than any of the other additives such as lets say peppermint eo can go alone.
> 
> Does that make sense? Emu oil is amazing for Eczema problems. I was lucky to buy some years ago and before it became well known and so expensive. Wish it was still good and I had it. I also find it to work very well in lotions that are formulated for pain and I did lots of research on Emu oil in the past and its pretty remarkable what it can do and how different it is to other components you can add to something.
> 
> ...



Yep, emu oil is good stuff.  I buy it here in Oz but I think ostrich oil is cheaper in some countries and has basically the same properties.  I just looked at WSP and Oooo I wish it was here in Oz. I could melt my CC right quick.

 Wouldn't it be awesome to find an affordable home remedy for chronic pain.  One the big pharmaceutical companies couldn't keep as their own and make a dollar from.


----------



## Susie (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, PLEASE post your recipe!  I copied down the info on PainAway to start my own math nightmare, so I would dearly love getting someone else's math!

Here is the info from their website:

_Pain Away 
proprietary transporter base of DMSO
Ingredients:
St John’s wort, Arnica, Calendula, Cayenne, Menthol/Peppermint, Mahanaryan oil. In a proprietary transporter base of DMSO, pH balanced Limonene oil, and Wintergreen oil

Suggested Use:
Normal use requires only 2-3 drops to cover your entire knee for example. 5-6 drops is enough to cover the entire lower back.


Wash hands before using so as not to carry any germs through the skin

Do not overuse. If needed, reapply in 10 minutes for additional relief.

Use your fingertips to rub in. Avoid using your palms if possible. There is no harm in doing so. You may simply find that your palm warms up for several minutes.

Wash your hands after applying and avoid contact with your eyes. Don’t worry if you do get some in your eyes. It will not harm them, but it may sting for several minutes.

And finally, one of Pain Away’s most amazing qualities is its residual action. You may find it reactivating 24-48 hours after it’s applied when stimulated by a warm shower or by the application of a magnetic field._

And yes, emu oil carries whatever you put with it through the skin into the underlying tissues and from there to the bloodstream.  It is what the manufacturers of patch based medicine(hormones, nicotine, fentanyl) use to carry medicine through the skin.  I have an acquaintance that is a compounding pharmacist(I am a nurse), and he uses lots of emu oil in topical medications.  He says emu oil is why they are so expensive.  And no, he won't let me buy any from him.


----------



## soapballs (Feb 27, 2014)

Susie said:


> And yes, emu oil carries whatever you put with it through the skin into the underlying tissues and from there to the bloodstream. It is what the manufacturers of patch based medicine(hormones, nicotine, fentanyl) use to carry medicine through the skin. I have an acquaintance that is a compounding pharmacist(I am a nurse), and he uses lots of emu oil in topical medications. He says emu oil is why they are so expensive. And no, he won't let me buy any from him.


 
Interesting so you are saying Emu oil is used in a lot of the transdermal patches?  I never knew that.  I am allergic to so many so I had to be taken off them.  Although I do not think it has to do with the Emu oil and I think it has to do more with the adhesive than anything.  Even the generic Lidoderm patches I can not use either but I can use the actual brand ones fine.  Now those things are amazing too I must say.  Off topic sorry...but I dig information.  I am always researching something.  Although its my best method I found to date to distract my mind and keep it off my pain too.  And it keeps me occupied and busy and something to chat about being I have no real life :lolno:.  And all those patches are ridiculously priced not to mention too.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 27, 2014)

Susie said:


> Yes, PLEASE post your recipe! I copied down the info on PainAway to start my own math nightmare, so I would dearly love getting someone else's math!
> 
> Here is the info from their website:
> 
> ...



 That's a different one.  I had no idea there was 2 of them. This is the one I mean - http://www.painaway.com.au/

 Have a look and if your still keen let me know. I'll post my dodgy computations in the morning. Almost 2am here. Up because my dogs are going mental barking at roos.  I'm thinking of chucking a pot of painaway dupe at em.


----------



## Jencat (Feb 27, 2014)

I would love to get your recipe!  Then I can test the placebo effect on my DH :twisted:.  

Katie - I ordered some of the collagen for DH and me to try.  Figured it can't hurt (well, except in the wallet) and might help.


----------



## Susie (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, please share if you don't mind.  I have arthritis and fibromyalgia, and am willing to try anything that is non-narcotic after this horrid winter.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok, here 'tis, but you get it in grams cause that's how I roll.  This is just in a really simple cream recipe I use so you could pull the bits you want out and just add those to your own cream base.

Water Phase
 420g Distilled water
   25g Vegetable glycerine tincture of arnica flowers

Oil Phase
   30g E-wax NF
   80g Emu oil
   40g Macadamia Oil
   10g Mango butter

Final Phase
     5g Phenoserve
   46g Rosemary EO
     5g Sandalwood EO

 I'm thinking of doing 120g emu oil next time to see if there's any difference.  Wondering about peppermint EO in a batch now too.  I normally use different oils/butters but my sister is allergic to them.  I'm not into cream/lotion making like I am soap making so please ignore my base recipe if it sucks lol.


----------



## Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

Interesting, DMSO in the other one. Now that SERIOUSLY carries things down into the body from the skin. To the point you should really be careful of what you're carrying under the skin. It really freaked a lot of people out when it first hit the market. But then I believe it also was first used in horses, because I remember when people purchased the horse DMSO to use on themselves for pain which terrified some people claiming they were all going to die lol.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 27, 2014)

Horse cream, interesting. I'm game.  

 I just had a nightmare phone call.  One of my placebo  cream users rang to tell me what a great result she had from the cream.  Worked a treat apparently.  I had to hold it together and not spill the beans and tell her to keep using it for a bit longer.  Will have to wait and see.  I feel so mean. I turned her into a lab rat.  I shall bombard her with free soap later.


----------



## Relle (Feb 27, 2014)

Just shows you, if we think we are getting a result the pain goes away. Mind over matter.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 27, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> I feel so mean. I turned her into a lab rat.  I shall bombard her with free soap later.



I read aloud to my husband your story here, and while laughing with me, he added "Ummmm, i used to work in a lab...... the rats didn't get free soap.":silent: ha haThank you very much for posting your recipe. and for doing the math on it  
and yes, using horse products on yourself is a very common thing. I used to do it all the time  of course my hair is very similar to horse hair!!!! that's what my mom always told me anyway......


----------



## Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

I still use liniment on myself sometimes, but thats different lol.


----------



## Belinda02 (Feb 27, 2014)

I've never made a cream other than body butter.  Are there instructions online which can tell me or show how to make this type of cream?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey, Derpina, just askin' -- 46 g rosemary. Isn't that quite a large-ish amount of rosemary for this recipe? Thank you for sharing the recipe -- I was very curious about it! 

I'm also curious about the result you'll get from your blind testing. Sounds like you've got one data point already! 

Mind over matter ... if I don't mind, it don't matter!


----------



## Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

Belinda02 said:


> I've never made a cream other than body butter.  Are there instructions online which can tell me or show how to make this type of cream?


This kind of cream is a heavy lotion. Heavy lotions (higher amounts of oils to water) are called creams, a very light lotion (less amount of oil to water) can be called a milk. So to make them you would follow lotion making procedure with your oil phase, water phase, holding period, mixing, cool down with preservative. swiftycraftymonkey blog is great for lotion making instructions and recipes.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 27, 2014)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> I read aloud to my husband your story here, and while laughing with me, he added "Ummmm, i used to work in a lab...... the rats didn't get free soap.":silent: ha haThank you very much for posting your recipe. and for doing the math on it
> and yes, using horse products on yourself is a very common thing. I used to do it all the time  of course my hair is very similar to horse hair!!!! that's what my mom always told me anyway......


 
 LOL Bet his rats couldn't  plot revenge either.  I don't have horse hair, more crazy cat lady curly hair. I went and had a Brazilian hair straightening treatment to calm it down then freaked out everyone on fb by posting "OMG I just had a Brazilian. I'll post some pics in a minute".  I then just left that message and let them suffer in terror. 



DeeAnna said:


> Hey, Derpina, just askin' -- 46 g rosemary. Isn't that quite a large-ish amount of rosemary for this recipe? Thank you for sharing the recipe -- I was very curious about it!
> 
> I'm also curious about the result you'll get from your blind testing. Sounds like you've got one data point already!
> 
> Mind over matter ... if I don't mind, it don't matter!



 I was worried about the same thing when I did the math and it came out just under 9% EOs.  I looked up safe % uses of EOs in skin care and found a lot of products use them in even higher amounts.  Found a lot of conflicting info but went for it anyway.  If I put the cream on and turned into a newt I'd know it was a bad idea.

 I use my sister as my canary down the mine as such. She has eczema 
  and allergies.   Hey, she volunteered! So far no reaction. She thinks the cream works a treat by the way.

 This is one page I was reading about EO usage. Can't find the others. Must start saving things to favourites. http://www.agoraindex.org/Frag_Dem/toxicitymyths.html  Would love your take on this DeeAnna.

 Ooo and my attempt at using the placebo on myself has failed. I can smell the difference between the batches *facepalm*


----------



## Susie (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, it is the adhesives.  The cheaper patches use a different adhesive.  I am allergic to that cheaper adhesive also.  I am also allergic to most medical tape adhesives.  Only 3M is guaranteed safe for me.  I have taken to bringing my own tape to the doctor's office if I am having lab drawn and they don't use Coban.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 27, 2014)

"...I was worried about the same thing when I did the math and it came out just under 9% EOs. I looked up safe % uses of EOs in skin care and found a lot of products use them in even higher amounts. Found a lot of conflicting info but went for it anyway. If I put the cream on and turned into a newt I'd know it was a bad idea...."

<snort!> A newt, huh? Pretty funny! 

Seriously speaking .... I have been working on an insect repellent with 10% EOs that I'm testing for "no-see-ums" and mosquitoes in the Midwestern USA and Belize, Central America. Works pretty well, so far. And it's nice that the lotion I add the EOs to is good for your skin. 

From my point of view, if the product is meant for limited use to solve a problem, then a higher % of EOs is acceptable. If the product is meant to be used long term, however, a lower % of EOs is more reasonable because some chemicals in EOs do accumulate in the body. And if the EOs are for fragrance only, then even lower is probably a good idea. I'd say your cream falls in the first category. 

On the other hand, I know that rosemary can be nose-twisting-ly potent, at least the stuff I normally use for lotions. I found myself wondering if that much rosemary also clears your sinuses along with your arthritic aches and pains.


----------



## Lin (Feb 28, 2014)

I should start bringing my own tape... Only I'm not sure what stuff I'm NOT allergic to! Currently they usually always use coban after draws, and paper tape with IVs. But if the paper tape is left long enough I react to that as well.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 28, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> Seriously speaking .... I have been working on an insect repellent with 10% EOs that I'm testing for "no-see-ums" and mosquitoes in the Midwestern USA and Belize, Central America. Works pretty well, so far. And it's nice that the lotion I add the EOs to is good for your skin.
> 
> From my point of view, if the product is meant for limited use to solve a problem, then a higher % of EOs is acceptable. If the product is meant to be used long term, however, a lower % of EOs is more reasonable because some chemicals in EOs do accumulate in the body. And if the EOs are for fragrance only, then even lower is probably a good idea. I'd say your cream falls in the first category.
> 
> On the other hand, I know that rosemary can be nose-twisting-ly potent, at least the stuff I normally use for lotions. I found myself wondering if that much rosemary also clears your sinuses along with your arthritic aches and pains.


The bug spray sounds  good. The limited use versus long term use makes perfect sense.  I was reading it looking like a bobble head. Biggest problem I've had so far with the rosemary EO is the cravings it gives me for a lamb roast.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Mar 1, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> LOL Bet his rats couldn't  plot revenge either.
> 
> I use my sister as my canary down the mine as such.



bwahahahaha..... you are twisted and i admire you even more for it.....:twisted:


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Mar 1, 2014)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> bwahahahaha..... you are twisted and i admire you even more for it.....:twisted:



LOL! Thought I was more bent. You must be just as twisted cause you get me every time . Sometimes I forget to apply a filter between my brain and the keyboard .

 My canary reported back on the cream and is still loving it. Everyone with the real batch is loving it actually. No rashes, apparently great for pain relief and no sudden newtage.

 The placebo group (7 people) is way more interesting. 

 -One I haven't heard from. 
 -Another one reported really awesome incredible results. 2 days running she called me with the great news. I might never tell her the truth, if she's getting relief I should shut my pie hole.
 -3 think I made a lovely moisturizer and that's that. This lot might be on to me.
 -2 said it was too early to tell (patient people are sooo annoying).

 Well, so reading that back it wasn't all that interesting after all.


----------



## Susie (Mar 1, 2014)

Lin said:


> I should start bringing my own tape... Only I'm not sure what stuff I'm NOT allergic to! Currently they usually always use coban after draws, and paper tape with IVs. But if the paper tape is left long enough I react to that as well.



I feel your itchies .  Being a nurse, I had a unique opportunity to test many different brands of tape to figure out what is safe and not safe for me.   If your local hospital has an outpatient pharmacy, you could probably go buy a specific brand by the roll from them.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Mar 1, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> -2 said it was too early to tell (patient people are sooo annoying).
> 
> Well, so reading that back it wasn't all that interesting after all.



I am one of those quiet people believe it or not. I just have a twisted sense of humor as well. My mom gets nervous when i get quiet, she is a chatty Cathy, and she knows i am always thinking thinking thinking.... she just doesn't know what  My hubby is a chatty as well, but my quietness doesn't scare him 
but anyway, keep those lab rats and canaries on their toes!!!! they dont get this stuff for free for nothin!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Lin (Mar 2, 2014)

Susie said:


> I feel your itchies .  Being a nurse, I had a unique opportunity to test many different brands of tape to figure out what is safe and not safe for me.   If your local hospital has an outpatient pharmacy, you could probably go buy a specific brand by the roll from them.


Still have to determine one I'm not allergic to first lol. 

The worst is when I'm wearing event monitors. I get the 'hypoallergenic' lead pads but still have to change them daily (usually they last 3 days) so I can switch to new skin, and then apply steroid cream on the blisters left from removed pads. I start running out of available skin pretty fast.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Mar 2, 2014)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> I am one of those quiet people believe it or not. I just have a twisted sense of humor as well. My mom gets nervous when i get quiet, she is a chatty Cathy, and she knows i am always thinking thinking thinking.... she just doesn't know what  My hubby is a chatty as well, but my quietness doesn't scare him
> but anyway, keep those lab rats and canaries on their toes!!!! they dont get this stuff for free for nothin!!!!! :twisted:


 
 I swear I'm a total introvert and very quiet (stop laughing).  It's just hard to tell cause I'm also a loon. 

 I'm cracking the whip on the testers right now. 1 is being a git and insisting on being pain free since receiving the cream and not needing it.  Gees, how rude lol.



Lin said:


> Still have to determine one I'm not allergic to first lol.
> 
> The worst is when I'm wearing event monitors. I get the 'hypoallergenic' lead pads but still have to change them daily (usually they last 3 days) so I can switch to new skin, and then apply steroid cream on the blisters left from removed pads. I start running out of available skin pretty fast.



Sheesh Lin, that's just awful. I hope you can find a tape.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 3, 2014)

Lin said:


> Unfortunately I have chronic pain due to a genetic disorder, so permanent relief from pain isn't something I'm familiar with! But at one time or another I think I've tried everything. What works for one problem doesn't necessarily work for another, and of course what works for one person with one problem doesn't work for the next with the same problem



This is a reason we use i.e  herbal teas only for 3 weeks then break fro two and you can go back.  
Lin you should try whatever you get your hands on.  There is saying that for every disease we have there is also natural remedy...
Eo should be in low concentration when they go on skin,  3-5 drops for 1 oz of cream....

Actually I use up to 3% of my Eo blend in salves  .............sorry


----------



## Nanna (Feb 4, 2022)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> My sister asked me if I could try and replicate a cream that's popular here in Oz for pain relief and arthritis called Painaway.  I figured why not?  At the very least we'd have a lovely moisturizing cream.
> 
> She uses copious amounts of the goop and at around $20 for 70grams she wanted a cheaper option.  She loves the stuff, swears by it. I've tried it and thought it was a lovely herbal cream but I'm the sceptic from hell.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but am looking for an arthritis cream without emu oil and found your post. I bruise easily too, alwayes walking into stuff and I use basil and geranium eos. Bruise is gone in a few days, works wonderfully .


----------



## AliOop (Feb 4, 2022)

As another person who bruises easily, and who cannot use basil EO in any amount, I can attest that arnica is also wonderful. I believe it is even FDA approved here in the US, as arnica gels and creams are sold in drugstores here specifically for healing of bruises. Taking extra Vitamin C also helps.


----------



## Relle (Feb 4, 2022)

Nanna said:


> I know this is an old post but am looking for an arthritis cream without emu oil and found your post. I bruise easily too, alwayes walking into stuff and I use basil and geranium eos. Bruise is gone in a few days, works wonderfully .


Your right, the post is 7 yrs old and the person you quoted to help with an answer to your question hasn' t been in smf for 4 yrs. Try starting another thread of your own for help.


----------



## Nanna (Feb 5, 2022)

Relle said:


> Your right, the post is 7 yrs old and the person you quoted to help with an answer to your question hasn' t been in smf for 4 yrs. Try starting another thread of your own for help.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## stanekster (Feb 5, 2022)

Seawolfe said:


> I once had in incident while working on a container ship involving my back blown out due to sciatica, an insane Russian captain, and a tube of ointment written all in German with a bee on the label. He found me gimping about, pinned me down and rubbed it into me. Damned if I wasn't better in the morning. Always wondered what was in it.



@Seawolfe, I think the cream your Insane crew member was rubbing on you may have had bee venom in it. Never used it myself in a cream, but other folks said it works. 
My rheumatologist would say some people get stung on purpose every now and then to combat the inflammation. When I kept bees I did this a few times…. I was not a fan of self-stinging to affected area….plus did not see that much improvement. Seemed to be trading one pain for another.

Ohh, I am such a dolt, just saw the date of the original post…. Sorry!


----------



## Purple heather natural sk (Feb 5, 2022)

AliOop said:


> As another person who bruises easily, and who cannot use basil EO in any amount, I can attest that arnica is also wonderful. I believe it is even FDA approved here in the US, as arnica gels and creams are sold in drugstores here specifically for healing of bruises. Taking extra Vitamin C also helps.


I make a lotion with mom, arnica and magnesium... I grow my own arnica and infuse it in oil, then use that oil in my lotions ... I love my arnica!



Purple heather natural sk said:


> I make a lotion with mom, arnica and magnesium... I grow my own arnica and infuse it in oil, then use that oil in my lotions ... I love my arnica!


Sorry! Auto text  ... MSM, arnica and Magnesium


----------



## chigirl (Feb 5, 2022)

DeeAnna said:


> "...I was worried about the same thing when I did the math and it came out just under 9% EOs. I looked up safe % uses of EOs in skin care and found a lot of products use them in even higher amounts. Found a lot of conflicting info but went for it anyway. If I put the cream on and turned into a newt I'd know it was a bad idea...."
> 
> <snort!> A newt, huh? Pretty funny!
> 
> ...


Deanna- try some frankincense in your no-see-um cream!  I am trying to replicate Sallye Ander’s No Bite Me and I have heard frankincense is great in repellants. Plus, it’s very soothing for bites and rashes. I just love the stuff and can even use it on my dogs. 

PS. Love your stories!


----------



## scmorgans (Feb 6, 2022)

AliOop said:


> As another person who bruises easily, and who cannot use basil EO in any amount, I can attest that arnica is also wonderful. I believe it is even FDA approved here in the US, as arnica gels and creams are sold in drugstores here specifically for healing of bruises. Taking extra Vitamin C also helps.



I used arnica gel all the time. Works great on bruises, inflammation & legs cramps. I have many arnica plants growing in my garden..........


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 6, 2022)

Purple heather natural sk said:


> mom, arnica and magnesium


When first reading this, my first thought was, Poor mom!"


----------



## Purple heather natural sk (Feb 6, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> When first reading this, my first thought was, Poor mom!"


I often say I hired a drunk elf to do my auto text ... little guy is drunk again!!


----------



## Purple heather natural sk (Feb 7, 2022)

scmorgans said:


> I used arnica gel all the time. Works great on bruises, inflammation & legs cramps. I have many arnica plants growing in my garden..........


If you want to use your arnica, pick at the hight of the sunny day, after the dew has dried.
Then pack in a glass jar and fill the jar with sunflower oil. Make sure your flowers do not have water on them, as water will cause mold in your infusion.
Allow to sit in a sunny spot for at least 4 weeks
Strain and use in and ointment recipe ...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 7, 2022)

Purple heather natural sk said:


> pick at the hight of the sunny day, after the dew has dried.
> Then pack in a glass jar and fill the jar with sunflower oil.


Quick question: You use freshly-picked rather than allowing it to dry before making the infusion? Just curious.


----------



## Purple heather natural sk (Feb 7, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Quick question: You use freshly-picked rather than allowing it to dry before making the infusion? Just curious.


I do.
I recognize that there are many methods... yes you can wait until the flowers are limp or dried out
You can also do an infusion on the stove top, for quick results
But .... I put mine in oil, as I pick them, as long as they are not wet ... I want to capture the essence of the flower that the heat of the noon day sun brings out.
I also do a long infusion. Minimum 4 weeks .... the end result of the infusion heating during the day, then cooling off each night and  repeating will synergize to a beautiful oil


----------

